# Did you carry your baby high or low? What gender?



## 17thy

As it says :flower: 

Did you carry high or low during pregnancy, and what gender was your baby?


----------



## Rhio92

High (I think) and Connor is 100% male :)


----------



## hot tea

Low first preg, high second. Both boys.


----------



## youngmummy94

Low, Boy.


----------



## lucy_x

Low, i dropped very early. (girl)


----------



## sarah0108

Pretty high both times, i have one of each


----------



## 17thy

Omg so many mixed reviews already :wacko: haha

I carried really low with Emerald, and I was feeling around where I started to feel the uterus expanding with my first pregnancy, and nothing was there. But today I noticed a definite "bump" and felt there and my uterus is WAY higher up than it was with Em.


----------



## rileybaby

High with my little boy:thumbup: Everyone used to say to me that carrying high means a girl.. obv not lol


----------



## Bexxx

High, and a girl :D


----------



## stephx

High, Girl


----------



## ~RedLily~

High, girl.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## bbyno1

High,girl.
High again-girl. (looks like iv dropped alot today though!)


----------



## rainbows_x

Very low! Girl. x


----------



## x__amour

Low, girl.


----------



## xgem27x

High and Low - I was bloody stuffed full of babies!!!!


----------



## emmylou92

I dont even know. I dont even know now, feels high though, and its a girl.


----------



## o.o

High and I have a little girl


----------



## Hotbump

Low with Jovanni and high with Jr....they say its all up to your muscle in your body whether you carry low or high :shrug: dunno


----------



## Dream.dream

incredibly low and boy ( i honestly could fit almosy 2 hand below my boobs before my belly started and it looked like a sideways watermellon.)


----------



## Lauraxamy

High both times they were all in my ribs and they used to kill.. and one was a girl, one was a boy.


----------



## emyandpotato

Low & all out front, boy :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Very high, couldn't even breath and girl!!!!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Low, Girl.

Congratulations xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Extremely high they were carried in my rib cage both of them. And they are both girls


----------



## rockys-mumma

High and a boy!


----------



## amygwen

Very low. My entire pregnancy I carried him low, everyone I saw during my pregnancy would say "you're definitely having a boy, you're carrying soo low"!


----------



## lauram_92

High, boy.


----------



## abbSTAR

High, boy :flow:


----------



## NewMommy17

Low and a girl .Everyone swore up and down kyleigh was a boy obviously not haha


----------



## 17thy

Same here newmommy17. I had a small bump throughout but it was low and we got asked all the time if it was a boy. So I was just trying to see how many people the old wives tale had any truth to it.


----------



## 112110

I don't really know :lol:
Last preggo pic [31 weeks] and a boy


----------



## MillyBert

High with my first (boy) and Very Very low with my second ( girl ) xx


----------



## AriannasMama

low and had a girl


----------



## leoniebabey

high and i had a boy i didn't 'drop' till 35 wees and eevn then it was still pretty high


----------



## beths baby

High, girl


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

*VERY* low.

Emphasis on the VERY. :haha:

Girl. :flow:


----------



## Melibu90

Low and a boy :)


----------



## mayb_baby

I dunno :/ Middle :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Low, Boy

I have a feeling with this one I am going to carry higher than before. With Landon, all my bloat was low and with this my bloat is very high. It's odd--could be because it's my 2nd though.


----------



## _laura

mayb_baby said:


> I dunno :/ Middle :haha:

Yours was like a beach ball stuck out of your stomach :haha:

Mine was low and boy.


----------



## 17thy

Jemma0717 said:


> Low, Boy
> 
> I have a feeling with this one I am going to carry higher than before. With Landon, all my bloat was low and with this my bloat is very high. It's odd--could be because it's my 2nd though.

This is exactly how I'm feeling. My bloat is way higher and my uterus is hardening higher up than last time. It was almost at my pubic hair line last time it was so low. But this time its a good 3 inches or more above that. It IS my second though, so I'm not sure how that would effect things.


----------



## TaraxSophia

High with Soph, and pretty high with this one too!


----------



## mayb_baby

_laura said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> I dunno :/ Middle :haha:
> 
> Yours was like a beach ball stuck out of your stomach :haha:
> 
> Mine was low and boy.Click to expand...

:haha: yeah so was that high or low, cause tbh it started below my boobs and above my foof :haha:


----------

